# biodiesel???????????????



## hilbilie logger (Feb 27, 2006)

just curious is anyone making there own biodiesel? wen ur all done it ends up costing about 70cents a gallon. if u search the net u can find some really neat info about


----------



## redprospector (Feb 27, 2006)

I have looked into this a little, and it seems like a pretty good deal untill you start to figure your time into it. If you figure 8 hours to produce 100 gal. of biodiesel, and with the investment you have in equipment you would normaly charge 75.00 per hour. That would make biodiesel cost about $6.70 per gal.
Unless your time isn't worth anything (which sometimes mine isn't).

Andy


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 27, 2006)

The price of the equipment in the factor and it is more than 70cents a gallon.


----------



## Newfie (Feb 27, 2006)

redprospector said:


> I have looked into this a little, and it seems like a pretty good deal untill you start to figure your time into it. If you figure 8 hours to produce 100 gal. of biodiesel, and with the investment you have in equipment you would normaly charge 75.00 per hour. That would make biodiesel cost about $6.70 per gal.
> Unless your time isn't worth anything (which sometimes mine isn't).
> 
> Andy




Does that 8 hours include all of the running around to collect the "bio" for the diesel? I would think that might significantly add to the time as well. 

Biodiesel seems like a good idea in theory until you actually take into account things like opportunity cost (what else could you be doing with your time and the space that the production and storage apparatus occupy) and economy of scale(larger volume almost always beats out the mom and pop operation in per unit production costs).


----------



## jp hallman (Feb 27, 2006)

Check this site out. I figure it costs me $3.00 a gallon. Not bad considering I'm paying myself and 100% of the cash stays in MY town.
http://journeytoforever.org/biodiesel_make.html


----------

